# ASA Pro-Am ( Paris, Tx.)



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah...Thanks Cuz! that's gonna help out alot of folks!

Me and one of my local shooting buddies are going...We'll see you out there!


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

ive been looking for room near paris and cant find anything. i need to find something within about 30 or 40 miles if i can . it would be nice to find a room in a town that has something for my wife and little boy to do while im at the shoot. if anybody knows the area and can recomend something . thanks


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

last year we stayed at the Red River Inn in Clarksville. It was decent. Clean, but nothing fancy.. and pretty cheap too. Might try there.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

anybody know anything about mount pleasant texas? how far it is from paris,is it a safe place to stay ?


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Mount Pleasant is a nice town but it might be a little far. It's about an hour drive to Paris


----------



## mjames76 (Nov 27, 2006)

STELLIX said:


> anybody know anything about mount pleasant texas? how far it is from paris,is it a safe place to stay ?


Mt pleasant is about 1 hr away, it is a pretty big town I pass through there going to my hunting cabin.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

is there anything to do there? i need to try to stay somewhere that has something to entertain my wife and son while im at the shoot


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

STELLIX said:


> is there anything to do there? i need to try to stay somewhere that has something to entertain my wife and son while im at the shoot


there's a lot of things to see in Paris.. shopping, downtown, etc..


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks , paris here we come!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

you might also try calling some of the hotels again in Paris... I know a lot of the construction workers are leaving that had the hotels booked up... just a suggestion!


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

*thanks*

me and my wife just got room thanks to you, at the budget inn in paris just 4 miles from shoot site, the pipeline workers there are leaving the weekend before the shoot so it opened up some rooms 42.00 a night.............:thumbs_up


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

:thumbs_up that is great news!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't get the link to work....what am I doing wrong?

I'm also needing a hotel, this will by my first ASA, I don't guess I knew the rooms would fill up...

Thanks for the help.

Cody


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is a link for the rooms.


http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypResults.py...0&FBoffset=20&sp=1&doprox=1&sorttype=distance





Arkarcher said:


> I can't get the link to work....what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm also needing a hotel, this will by my first ASA, I don't guess I knew the rooms would fill up...
> 
> ...


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Bump ^^^^^


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Booked at the Quality Inn on the loop. :thumbs_up


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Rooms coming open every day. Pipe liners are leaving town..



CutTheLoop said:


> Booked at the Quality Inn on the loop. :thumbs_up


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll try calling back again today.

Cody


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks storyteller


----------



## The_Kat (Jan 22, 2009)

comfort inn has a few.....we are booked there! 69.99


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

i dont know how yall are getting rooms in paris , the only thing i could find was in mount pleasant . anybody know anything about mount pleasant ,like how long it takes to get to paris from there?


----------



## The_Kat (Jan 22, 2009)

Check the comfort/quality inn....they have king rooms available!


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

i called them last night and about an hour ago and they told me they didnt have any. anybody know of any other rooms in paris? i already have one reserved in mount pleasant but would like to get closer if i can


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

I just called the Hotels in Paris. Looks like a waiting list for Rooms.
Sulphur Springs or Bonham, Tx. would be next closest for rooms...
Guys I hope this will help you out.
Steve 



STELLIX said:


> i called them last night and about an hour ago and they told me they didnt have any. anybody know of any other rooms in paris? i already have one reserved in mount pleasant but would like to get closer if i can


----------



## The_Kat (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess I got lucky...my first call was the quality inn and they had a few rooms open. Sorry you guys who are still searching.


----------

